# Shark Hydrants



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Arrowhead Brass brand.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That should be real secure and sturdy.


----------



## Tom Plumb (Mar 24, 2012)

where is the vacuum breaker? 

I have heard of guys leaving a big coil in the wall so if there is a problem undo the screws pull till you see pex and repair.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tom Plumb said:


> where is the vacuum breaker?
> 
> I have heard of guys leaving a big coil in the wall so if there is a problem undo the screws pull till you see pex and repair.


I do it that way with all replacements.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What a joke


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Nicccceeee


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Great a hydrant made just for hacks.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Arrowhead Brass brand.


Where is the seat?


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

My supply yard does not sell the shark fittings. I might have to change out one bought from home depot they are 45 minutes from me and home owner's like that place


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Where is the seat?


 






Apparently in the body of the sillcock. That way it offers superior freeze protection...........:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

widdershins said:


> where is the seat?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Ohhhhhh I got a 11 minute video coming for this one*

It's the job I did today. 


Soldered the copper pipe into the hose bibb but used a sharkbite to connect into the existing piping. 


The mold was so bad in just 3 days that I literally couldn't breathe in this basement... horrible situation and these people don't realize how dangerous it is.


I wasn't going to fight it, and I needed a sharkbite video for youtube to show it's abilities. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When a handyman installs this, he may not realize that it'll freeze when winter comes. I pity the clueless homeowner that hires a handyman to install this. That could come back to bite someone real hard.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!*





 


Hack alert!:thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Dunbar I gotta be honest with ya, I like ya but I sure hope that was a video to show the hacks how to solder? You just put a drip of solder on the top and let it roll around? That gives you a joint with a nice flux void at the bottom of the joint and far from full solder penetration at the bottom.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Dunbar I gotta be honest with ya, I like ya but I sure hope that was a video to show the hacks how to solder? You just put a drip of solder on the top and let it roll around? That gives you a joint with a nice flux void at the bottom of the joint and far from full solder penetration at the bottom.


Capillary Action.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.copper.org/applications/doityourself/homepage.html


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Dunbar I gotta be honest with ya, I like ya but I sure hope that was a video to show the hacks how to solder? You just put a drip of solder on the top and let it roll around? That gives you a joint with a nice flux void at the bottom of the joint and far from full solder penetration at the bottom.


 


Go fullscreen and select 1080p, I upload all my videos in High Definition.

I've got an extremely hot torch, it may look like I put a drop of solder on the top but as soon as I knew it was ready to take solder, it pulled it in instantly, 

that's why I had to twik the dog nut off the bottom. There's a very good reason I kept the heat to that after that motion.

That's why the connection looks so so good after I cleaned it up after it cooled down. 

She's holdin' water verge!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess they don't sell measuring tapes and acid brushes in kentucky


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I guess they don't sell measuring tapes and acid brushes in kentucky


 






That was my thought also. 

Dunbar, that was your video? A couple constructive criticisms:

1) The plumber in that video needs to use a flux brush,

2) After soldering, don't touch the soldered pipe and fitting! Let it cool for a few moments, sheesh,

3) Why NOT solder a coupling in basement? I use a piece of sheet metal folded over once or I'll use ceramic tile as a heat shield if needed,

4) The narrator states, "If this happens again, the homeowner can make the repair himself.".....Why would a plumber want a homeowner to have an easy repair in the future?

5) Why not pack pink insulation in the annular space inside the hole and around the copper pipe?

6) If the tapcons or masonry screws ever loosen up and fall out in the brick on that hose spigot, the homeowner will be able to turn the hose spigot 'round and 'round.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That was my thought also.
> 
> Dunbar, that was your video? A couple constructive criticisms:
> 
> ...


7) Wrap the hose bibb with 10Mil tape to keep it from contacting the mortar.

8) Put a drop of Gorilla Glue in each screw hole and then wet the screws before you install them (Gorilla Glue expands when it gets wet).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Can some one tell me were I can buy a pair of Flux gloves... it would save me time and money


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Where is the seat?



Custom made shark bite lol 

Its still a frost proof


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to see a pic of the seat in the body of that SB....Quick, somebody go buy one!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Custom made shark bite lol
> 
> Its still a frost proof


Not too are from the truth.

The greatest thing about the Arrowheads is their adaptability.

I've modified a few hundred of them out in the field.

A 3/4" coupling and a 3/8" coupling and the sky is the limit.

I shrunk down a 6" Arrowhead small enough to fit inside of a flat framed 2x4 wall just last week.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I tried that once with a cheap frost proof can't remember if it was an arrowhead or not but the pipe was a little smaller than our 3/4 . It was an odd ball refrigeration size.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I want to see a pic of the seat in the body of that SB....Quick, somebody go buy one!


lol I'm sure you already know its not a repairable seat.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> I tried that once with a cheap frost proof can't remember if it was an arrowhead or not but the pipe was a little smaller than our 3/4 . It was an odd ball refrigeration size.


Arrowheads are CTS, as are Woodfords.

I would have repaired that Woodford Mr. Dunbar made such a show of replacing in his video and been out the door in half the time.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

I like how you removed the extra solder from the fitting by slamming on it the table and to think all these years i've been wasting my time by wiping it with cloth!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I stalled on this to build a good response*



Tommy plumber said:


> That was my thought also.
> 
> Dunbar, that was your video? A couple constructive criticisms:
> 
> ...


 





azmike said:


> I like how you removed the extra solder from the fitting by slamming on it the table and to think all these years i've been wasting my time by wiping it with cloth!


*And then I instantly grow a 3rd hand and hold the torch while I wipe with a cloth. *

*Did you see how clean looking that solder joint turned out, and did you see me travel the heat back to that solder joint after doing so? I do this on all, (MIPs FIPs Dielectric Brass Sweat Connections, or any connection I want to look good for show as it is visible in the finished placement) *

*Tricks of the trade, *

*Rarely do I use a tape measure, rarely do I use a level. I've put enough work up here and those of you that have been in this business long enough should be of the same game. You should have an eye for this stuff by now, showing what's level. *

*I love cutting shims for heaters just by guessing, most if not always I get them right with little or no maneuvering underneath. That's skill earned by years in the profession. Do it enough times you get to know your product.*










^^^ 

No tape measure, no level, ever. Now that I'm looking, the t&p drip leg is a skosh off. Fire me!


Why on earth would I want to "glue" in screws that hold a hose bibb in when 

1. That's the 3rd hose bibb in that location
2. The opposite side of the house has been fixed by me prior, but they don't want to fix it because it keeps breaking. (outside pipe they forget to drain every year for the pool)
3. That just because you replace a hose bibb, doesn't mean it's guaranteed to not break. People constantly make mistakes.


*NEVER *install your work permanently such as hose bibbs on an item that you or anyone else 'might' have to remove in the future. Unless I get a call for a "loose hose bibb you installed" I'm good. I've never had one and why would I? I'm doing it from a workmanship point of view that leaves the situation accessible and functional for removal, just like all of them. Since when are tapcons bad? They worked for years before I removed that hose bibb. I didn't supply them. However for clarity, I had already removed the 2 screws before I took the video. 

Personally, I don't like tapcons. That's why I do not have them on the truck.

Sorry to the OP for the thread derailment. Split the topic if you must. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> ...Sorry to the OP for the thread derailment. Split the topic if you must. :laughing:


No worries Mr. D.

It was destined to be a shark rant thread anyway.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dunbar just curious why you don't like tapcon's . I either use them or the lead heads on everything never had a problem.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Dunbar I appolgise after reading that and I, ooonly I am the onlyone that has come to the conclusion that you are a really a deep thinking person.
:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

azmike said:


> Dunbar I appolgise after reading that and I, ooonly I am the onlyone that has come to the conclusion that you are a really a deep thinking person.
> :laughing:


Yes you do stand alone.


----------



## licenseTN (Feb 20, 2012)

lol hackbite reducer with a sillcock :whistling2: wheres the vacuum breaker at lmao


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

licenseTN said:


> lol hackbite reducer with a sillcock :whistling2: wheres the vacuum breaker at lmao


 

You guys know backflow better than anyone. I've seen/heard about your backflow programs... top notch. A bunch of you usually come up to Lexington Kentucky for meetings to get CEUs in. Let me know if Harold Garrison rings a bell.


----------

